
The Politics of Poverty in the Suburbs - iamjeff
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2016/11/rising-suburban-poverty-is-a-bipartisan-problem/506918/
======
cityandtech
It seems to me that there's many people in America who don't realize they're
in poverty. The vast majority of Americans would consider themselves middle
class, while the Federal Reserve found that over 40% of households don't have
$400 in cash available in case of an emergency.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/05/25/the-s...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/05/25/the-
shocking-number-of-americans-who-cant-cover-a-400-expense/)

